# slayed them croppies!!



## 01mercLS

Well sunday night was a blast. A buddy and I went out around 10 till 5 in the morning, and we caught 136 croppies, not counting the small ones we threw back. Here were the ones I caught, also caught 1 rockbass, 1 saugeye, and 1 whitebass. All the fish have an appointment in my frying pan, with some crisco!


----------



## joerugz

Wow! ya got leave some for the rest of us! just kidding. You have 130 fillets, you need to have a good ole fashioned fish fry!


----------



## 01mercLS

Yep Im gonna have 1 heck of a fish fry with those croppies and the other fish i have in my freezer.


----------



## fishcoffin

Thanks for the update.

what was the water temp, and depth did u catch the fish at.


----------



## 01mercLS

Water temp was around 55-60 degrees, they were all caught on a boat at 21-24 ft of depth.


----------



## FISHIN 2

What body of water were you fishing ? I fished alum creek the other day and figured it wasn't gonna be long, the game would be on. Mike


----------



## 01mercLS

Alum creek.


----------

